# Bottle Lambs had NO colostrum



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

I picked up a couple of lambs to raise on goat milk about a week ago. I asked if they'd had colostrum, and was assured that they had had some, but now I'm pretty sure they didn't get any. They are now between three and four weeks old and look scrawny and wrinkled like newborn lambs (about the same as when I got them). I just hung a bottle in their pen so they can eat whenever they want, rather than feeding them three or four times a day. Any ideas on anything else I can do to help them along? They are fairly perky, but were scouring a bit. I vaccinated them last week, and gave them each a shot of Vit. B. I'd like to worm them, but don't know if it's a good idea when they are in such poor condition. Is Ivermectin ok for sheep? I have that on hand for my goats.

They weren't docked, either, but I'll wait until they are doing better (if they ever do!).

Thanks.

Kathleen


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

How much is in that bottle you hang for them each day? At their ages, I'd be giving them 12-16 oz 3-4 times a day. They might be eating too much at one time, leaving none for later. Do they nibble at hay or grain? I'd not worm them if they aren't doing well. Isn't it rather rare for young sheep to get enough worms to damage them at this age? You might try nutri-drench for sheep. Or a probiotic. They are both things that you simply squirt in their mouths. You can use good yogurt for the probiotics.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

The ram lamb was drinking between 8 oz. and 12 oz. at a feeding; the ewe lamb wasn't taking any more than 8 oz. and usually less. I have given them yogurt or kefir in their milk several times, and am repeating the yogurt today. Will also give them a little hay to nibble on today, since I saw them nibbling on their bedding a bit yesterday (bedding is just grass hay). I put the hanging bottle feeder in there Monday night with a quart of milk in it, and refilled it twice yesterday -- they aren't getting quite all of that, because of the angle of the bottle. So over the course of the day, the two of them drank about a quart and a half of milk. Today I'm filling the two-quart bottle -- should I cut that back? Also, as I was filling the bottle this morning, I was wondering if I should get a small bag of lamb milk replacer, since goat milk has about half the milk solids as sheep milk?

Sigh. Goat kids are much easier! I've got a Boer/Nubian cross buckling for my breeding buck this fall, and two does still pregnant who are bred to a Boer/Kiko buck -- hoping for a couple of does out of them. Then we won't need to buy lambs for the freezer.

Thank you!

Kathleen


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Goat milk doesn't have enough fat or protein in it. Some sheep will do okay on it and it's better than cow milk. If you give them goats milk, add some heavy whipping and 1 egg per gallon of milk. I used powdered MR for a while but switch to homemade when they are a week old or so. (1 gallon of whole milk, 1/4 cup of heavy whipping cream, 1 can evaporated milk, 1 egg. ) If I could dependable get the lamb milk replacer, I'd use it since I don't think the homemade is much cheaper. However, one will they will have it and then no more unless you order it and they can't say when it will arrive. So I just use the homemade stuff.

I have 3 bottle lambs - BFLxCVM - large sheep but not giants. They would drink a bit over a quart EACH per day- so almost a gallon of milk a day for the 3 of them in 4 feedings. I noticed they weren't eating much hay or even trying the grain so I moved them to 3 feedings per day the same amount of milk each, and they have done just fine.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Callieslamb, thank you. I think I will pick up some milk replacer when I go to town Friday. It's reliably available here, as this is a ranching county, and there are a number of big sheep ranches (mostly cattle, though). These lambs came from one of the big ranches -- the lady I got them from had about thirty lambs in her pen, and had already sold at least that many. To have that many bummers, they must have a lot of sheep. These are Columbia crosses, but they are just meat lambs for us, if I can keep them alive and get them to thrive. I haven't raised lambs (bummers) for thirty years, so it's an adventure!

Kathleen


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

I use Manna lamb replacer and my bottle ewe lamb is just as big and fat as her brother, who is out with mom.


----------



## Dfreddie (Mar 24, 2014)

I was going to also suggest a dose or two if nutri-drench and probiotic. Also they can have hay and even some feed to nibble on. At this age they should be eating it. 

I get mine when they are almost a week and start out feeding 8 oz 4 times a day then weekly go to 12 three times, 16 two times, 16 one time and wean. All mine are doing great. I have 19 and lost one only becuz she had a joint prob that couldn't be saved. They also get feed and hay in their pen from the start. Dock,band and shots first week I have them seems easier on them when they are smaller but agree to wait if they are not doing as well. 

It's a learning curve that's for sure! This is what works for me. I did do the buckets with milk last year but this year have a new system and it's nice becuz each one gets their own bottle and I can monitor how much each drinks to a certain extent. I like it better than just hanging a bucket becuz the bigger ones take from the little ones.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I used Callieslamb's home-made recipe on Thursday and Friday, then picked up some lamb milk replacer yesterday. I'm using goat milk for the liquid and adding half as much replacer powder as you would if mixing with water. I think the lambs are already looking better, they are sure attacking the bottle when I put it out! I have a better feeling about these little guys now. Hopefully this thread will help someone else someday!

Kathleen


----------

